# How to rotate a picture in word?



## PODNickerz

Hello,

Is it possible to rotate a picture in word?, say for e.g an imported .bmp file...


----------



## lister

Picture toolbar - once used, you can use the green handle that protrudes from the pic to free transform.
_Found in the help files_


----------



## PODNickerz

Don't have that button on my toolbar but on another toolbar there is a free rotate button which works with squares and shapes but is greyed out when i select pictures


----------



## lister

Right click on the toolbars on the top of the page, see if there is one called *Picture*.


----------



## PODNickerz

Yeah i got that toolbar but there is no rotate button on it...
Is it because i got an older version? (2000)


----------



## lister

maybe - Im using 2002


----------



## ceri sheeran

HI,

Drop the picture into a picture box in paint. Then use paint to rotate it. Copy to clipboard and put back into Word.

hth

Ceri


----------



## tj416

Hi PODNickerz,

In the picture toolbar, click on the wrap picture button (The icon looks like a dog with text over it). Then, choose Tight from the sub-menu. Then, use the green dot which will be located over your picture to rotate it.


----------

